# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Руководящему Совету Российского общества сознания Кришны >  философия «сознания Кришны»

## андрей n

В социальной сети «вконтаткте» появился текст, в котором автор аргументировано утверждает, что философия «сознания Кришны» не работает на практике. Автор предлагает метод, при помощи которого, можно опровергнуть или доказать его слова. 

Вопрос: - Что РС думает по этому поводу?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Что-то подобное уже было здесь http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=17754

По существу вопроса могу сказать, что автор отчасти прав в том смысле, что тело и ум - это машина, которая работает по своим законам. Но он не прав в том смысле, что выше ума находится разум, еще выше душа и Параматма. По словам Кришны вожделение живет в чувствах, уме и разуме. В конце 3й главы БГ Кришна рассматривает эту тему и в заключительном стихе (БГ 3.43) он указывает принципиальный путь решения этой проблемы. Путь не прост, не быстр, но это единственный путь. Сейчас один из духовных учителей пишет книгу как раз по этому вопросу, где очень много подробностей и о сфере нашей гормональной обусловленности и о тонких формах вожделения. Но самое ценное - это подробный и глубокий анализ этой проблемы и метод поэтапного решения проблемы. Да, проблема велика и глубока, но она все же решаема, хотя и не так быстро, как хотелось бы.

----------


## андрей n

Что национальный совет думает по поводу тестирования и исследования?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вопрос: - Что РС думает по этому поводу?


РС думает, что тот, кто потакает своим чувствам на основе действия гормонов, опустится в низшие формы жизни, а люди, которые, несмотря на все сложности, стараются следовать законам Бога, будут постепенно приближаться к Богу.

Так же автор имеет весьма искаженные представления о том, как действует духовная практика. И на основе своих искаженных представлений он строит свою аргументацию, опровергая собой же выдвинутые ложные идеи. Попытаюсь на днях развить эту мысль более подробно.

----------


## андрей n

Враджендра Кумар, вы изменили название и удалили ссылку. По моему это не корректно. Если вам не нравится ссылка на другой ресурс, то я, мог бы сюда закопипостить текст. Я могу так сделать?  Мы же с вами тут не одни, это форум. Теперь другим участникам форума, будет не понятно о чем идет речь. Интересно увидеть ваш развернутый ответ.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Враджендра Кумар, вы изменили название и удалили ссылку. По моему это не корректно. Если вам не нравится ссылка на другой ресурс, то я, мог бы сюда закопипостить текст. Я могу так сделать?  Мы же с вами тут не одни, это форум. Теперь другим участникам форума, будет не понятно о чем идет речь. Интересно увидеть ваш развернутый ответ.


Это я изменил название. Обратите внимание на правила форума:

3.3. При написании новой темы используйте заголовок темы соответствующий содержанию, избегая несодержательных названий темы типа: «Вопрос», «Помогите» и т.п.

Ваш слуга
Лакшмана Прана дас,
администратор форума Кришна.ру

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Враджендра Кумар, вы изменили название и удалили ссылку. По моему это не корректно. Если вам не нравится ссылка на другой ресурс, то я, мог бы сюда закопипостить текст. Я могу так сделать?  Мы же с вами тут не одни, это форум. Теперь другим участникам форума, будет не понятно о чем идет речь. Интересно увидеть ваш развернутый ответ.


Названия я не менял. Может кто-то из модераторов изменил, я не знаю. Ссылку убрал я именно потому, что вы или автор этой статьи про гормоны желает раскрутиться за счет этого Форума, распространяя на своем ресурсе ложное понимание процесса сознания Кришны. Думаю, что как раз не корректно на ресурсе ИСККОН пытаться распространять информацию, порочащую ИСККОН. Поэтому корректно/не корректно, это решать модераторам Форума, а не вам. Уж извините. Постить сюда эту статью не надо. Я сегодня или максимум завтра напишу развернутый ответ.

----------


## андрей n

Внизу своего поста, я увидел ссылку на то, что это вы его отредактировали, именно поэтому написал вам. Сами понимаете, действие модераторов и администраторов - мне не видны. Никто не пытался раскручиваться за счет вашего форума, просто текст очень длинный. Если считаете, что текст "ложный", то чего вам бояться? Вы запросто покажете его ложность и тем самым покажите истинное понимание. Сейчас просто не понятно, о чем речь. Насколько я понимаю, "корректность", это общепринятое понятие, не зависящее от модераторов форума. Подожду развернутый ответ.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я модерировал ваш текст, в смысле убрал ссылку. Название темы изменил другой модератор. Нам бояться нечего. Доказательства лежат в верном понимании духовного процесса, которого у автора нет. Я уже обещал, что напишу. Это требует времени.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

"Гормональная обусловленность и духовная практика. Насколько реально соблюдать половое воздержание в процессе духовной практики?".

Недавно один пользователь прислал на Форум Кришна.ру вопрос-вызов от человека, который утверждает, что процесс сознания Кришны не работает, что воспевание Харе Кришна мантры не может возвысить сознание и помочь адепту преодолеть вожделение. Он (далее «Автор») утверждает в своей статье абсолютную власть гормонов над нашей физиологией и психикой. В качестве подтверждения своей концепции он приводит факты многочисленных падений саннйаси и гуру в ИСККОН в связи с неспособностью соблюдать воздержание. Так же он утверждает, что не существует научных экспериментов, подтверждающих, что практика медитации может как-то влиять на биохимию организма. Далее он делает свой вызов – предлагает кришнаитам опровергнуть его теорию, пройдя тест на детекторе лжи. По его убеждениям никто из кришнаитов не пройдет такой тест и потому он заявляет, что все учение ИСККОН является в лучшем случае верой, не подкрепленной эмпирическим опытом. 

Внимательный взгляд на его доводы показывает, что автор имеет весьма превратные представления о процессе духовного очищения и как он должен действовать. Справедливости ради скажем, что многие преданные тоже не имеют глубокого представления о процессе очищения, что часто приводит к ошибкам и разочарованию.
При анализе этого вызова разделим аргументы автора на истинные и ложные.

В чем прав автор статьи?

Действительно, в ИСККОН довольно много падений саннйаси и гуру, что весьма подрывает веру последователей в учение Кришны. Но каковы причины и можно ли как-то снизить вероятность таких проблем? Все ли тут упирается в гормональную зависимость и паталогическую неспособность преодолеть половое желание? Попробуем разобрать причины этого.

Падения в духовной жизни были во все времена и во всех традициях. Но означает ли это, что духовная жизнь – фикция и мы являемся вечными заложниками вожделения? К счастью, нет. В противном случае сам феномен религии уже давно бы исчез, если бы люди не получали через нее позитивный трансформирующий опыт. Чтобы понять причины падений, нужно в первую очередь уяснить, что духовная жизнь – это не только вера, но и технология. И во всякой технологии есть свои тонкости, которые нельзя нарушать. Нарушение технологии приводит к отсутствию ожидаемого результата. 

Веды говорят об основных причинах падений на духовном пути: 

1). Прошлая карма человека, создающая определенную инерцию греховных привычек, с которыми не всегда может справиться адепт.

2). Оскорбления и ошибки в духовной жизни (нарушения технологии), которые могут привести к падению и отбросить адепта назад. 

3). Козни полубогов, которые могут бояться того, что какой-то могущественный аскет может занять их место. И тогда они посылают ему какие-то искушения, которые сбивают его с пути аскезы.

4). Непостижимая воля Бога, который иногда устраивает падение даже для великих душ, чтобы вызвать их отчаяние и побудить их полностью предаться Ему, отказавшись от последних признаков гордыни и ложного эго. Именно этот фактор стал причиной падения Бхараты Махараджа. Господь хотел, чтобы Бхарата не чувствовал себя великим преданным, а ощущал себя душой, полностью зависящей от милости Всевышнего. 

Поэтому, как это ни странно прозвучит, иногда падение является частью процесса возвышения или неизбежной болезнью роста. Поэтому смотреть надо не столько на падение как таковое, а на то, какую роль оно сыграло в перспективе развития человека. Как говорится "неудача есть опора успеха".

При рассмотрении данной проблемы мы можем спокойно опустить пункты 3 и 4, как независящие от нас впрямую. Пункт №2 (оскорбления и нарушения технологии) может усилить нашу обусловленность (пункт №1), когда материальные желания (гормональный фон) опять могут начать расти, что и приводит к падению. 

Автор прав в том, что силу гормонов нельзя недооценивать, что духовные практиканты довольно часто делают, наивно полагая, что, начав свой процесс служения Кришне, они мгновенно освобождаются от кармы и влияния вожделения. Это означает, что они недооценивают силу материальной природы. Однажды Шрила Прабхупада сказал своим ученикам: «Нас отличает то, что я боюсь Майи, а вы – нет». То есть, многие молодые и самонадеянные ученики стали жертвами иллюзорной энергии, которая проявилась через непреодолимое действие гормонов. 
Итак, какие же нарушения духовной технологии могут привести к падению?

1.Попытка имитировать отречение в молодом возрасте из-за желания славы, не понимая силы Майи и полагаясь на Кришну не совсем тем методом, который предписан молодым людям. Это означает, что они не понимают законов поля деятельности, в котором они находятся. В БГ 13.3 Кришна говорит, что «знанием именуется понимание поля деятельности и знающего поле». Как правило, преданные имеют тенденцию пренебрегать знанием о поле деятельности и потому им не удается преодолеть его притяжение. Чтобы выбраться из ловушки, нужно понять, как она устроена. Иначе освободиться из нее будет сложно. И хотя освобождает нас в конечном счете Кришна, Он просит, чтобы мы действовали по правилам, то есть, следовали дхарме, соответствующей нашей природе (варне и ашраму). Иначе процесс заметно осложняется.

Автор справедливо пишет, что молодой человек, пытающийся строго соблюдать воздержание, будет нарушать обет чаще в молодом возрасте из-за высокого уровня гормона тестостерона, чем в зрелом или пожилом возрасте, когда гормональный фон становится слабее. Именно поэтому ведическая традиция рекомендует всем молодым мужчинам вступать в брак примерно в 24-25 лет и Шрила Прабхупада предлагал это в качестве программы гармонизации общества в комментариях к ШБ. Исключением могут быть «скопцы от рождения», как их называют христиане. Это люди, которые имеют опыт аскез из прошлой жизни и потому они без труда следуют обету воздержания. Вероятно, на уровне физиологии у них может быть обнаружен пониженный уровень определенных гормонов. Отсюда следует, что принятие саннйасы в молодом возрасте, не пройдя семейную жизнь, да еще и в ужасную эпоху Кали, когда все осквернено влиянием низших гун, это довольно рисковый шаг, который очень часто приводит к падению. 

Почему же Шрила Прабхупада давал своим молодым и не очень опытным ученикам саннйасу, ведь она запрещена в Кали-югу? Нужно понять, что у Шрилы Прабхупады была сверхзадача – за короткий срок распространить по всему миру множество книг, открыть храмы и проповеднические центры. Обычно такой подвижнической деятельностью легче заниматься отреченным людям. Поэтому ради распространения миссии Шрила Прабхупада вынужден был идти на большой риск, прекрасно осознавая последствия. И хотя большинство саннйаси не смогли долго соблюдать этот обет, их вклад в миссию принес больше пользы, чем было вреда от их падения. Проповедь духовного знания в материальном мире – это война с материальной энергией. А война подразумевает жертвы. Выскажу свое личное мнение, которое, возможно, не совпадет с мнением моих коллег, но я бы повысил возрастной ценз для желающих принять саннйасу как минимум до 60 лет, чтобы снизить риски падения. К примеру, Шрила Прабхупада принял саннйасу в 63 года и то он опасался этого шага, зная с каким риском это связано. Что уж говорить о людях, не имеющих такой квалификации.

2.Кроме желания славы на поприще отречения, другой причиной искусственного воздержания от половой жизни является негативный образ семьи, которую часто описывают как темный колодец материального существования, из которого нет выхода. Получив такие представления о семейной жизни, молодые люди могут просто испугаться ее и будут пытаться избегать ее всеми силами, несмотря на свою неспособность строго следовать брахмачарье. Это порождает вынужденное лицемерие, которое рано или поздно вскрывается и человек чувствует стыд и разочарование. Однако, надо заметить, что «темным колодцем» Шастры называют только материалистическую семейную жизнь, лишенную духовной цели. Одухотворенная семейная жизнь называется грихастха-ашрамом и она рекомендована большинству преданных. Поэтому формирование позитивного образа одухотворенной семьи является еще одним позитивным шагом на пути решения этой проблемы.

3. В «Нектаре Преданности» среди запретов в духовной жизни говорится о том, что нельзя принимать слишком много учеников. Большое количество учеников сложно эффективно обучать, а необученные ученики начинают деградировать и могут утянуть вниз за собой и своего учителя. Материальные желания учеников могут передаваться учителю и это может привести его к падению. Бхактивинод Тхакур в «Харинама Чинтамани» говорит, что, если учитель принимает неквалифицированных учеников, он рискует оказаться в аду. Возможно, что ад в данном случае имеется в виду фигуральный, но падение гуру, не выдержавшего бремени учеников, превращает его жизнь в реальный ад. Очевидно, что в некоторых случаях падения были вызваны нарушением этого правила шастр. Если бы этот момент учитывали и поставили определенный лимит на прием учеников, а также обязывали учителей именно обучать своих учеников, прежде чем принимать новых, уверен, что падений было бы меньше.

4.В шастрах говорится, что духовный учитель может быть трех уровней – каништха, мадхйама и уттама. Совершенно очевидно, что если учитель падает, то вероятно он находился на уровне каништхи либо еще не совсем утвердившегося мадхйамы. То есть, учитель сам еще мог не полностью пройти уровень очищения сердца (анартха-нивритти), но вследствие свой харизмы, активности, кармы он может оказаться в положении гуру. И если в таком положении гуру еще начнет принимать слишком много учеников, то риск падения возрастает. Поэтому наставления шастр нарушать нельзя, т.к. они и составляют ту самую духовную технологию. Как говорит Рупа Госвами в «Нектаре преданности», «Преданное служение, нарушающее наставления Шрути, Смрити, Пуран и Панчаратры, приносит ненужные беспокойства в общество». То есть, совершенно очевидно, что преданные сами, порой, нарушают духовную технологию, что создает негативный общественный резонанс, одним из проявлений которого является статья-вызов, которую мы сейчас и обсуждаем. 

Нужно понять, что ИСККОН является еще довольно молодым обществом, и потому продолжает учиться на своих ошибках, порой очень горьких, но не отменяющих сладость духовной жизни. Не ошибается только тот, кто ничего не делает. Поэтому по вышеназванным пунктам дело поправимо. 

Итак, автор зафиксировал определенные негативные факты в практике ИСККОН, причины которых мы только что проанализировали до определенной степени. Но на основе этих реальных фактов автор статьи делает очень смелое и некорректное обобщение, игнорируя позитивный опыт и объявляя все обманом. Поэтому сейчас мы рассмотрим ошибки этой «гормональной теории». 

В чем автор ошибается:

Важнейшая ошибка автора состоит в абсолютизации власти гормональной системы над нашей физиологией и психикой. Справедливости ради надо заметить, что если человек не прилагает правильных усилий на основе знания, то это может быть правдой. В своей статье автор утверждает, что гормоны могут начать выделяться как под влиянием внешних раздражителей, так и под влиянием мысли. То есть, если человек представляет себе эротический образ, то это включает механизм выработки гормонов. И именно в этой способности влиять на гормональный механизм при помощи мысли и желания и состоит секрет обратного действия. То есть, духовный звук и духовные мысли могут направить выработанное семя вверх (урдхва-рета), а не вниз, как происходит при половом возбуждении. И хотя это не простое дело, т.к. наша воля упирается во врожденную концепцию эгоистичного наслаждения, тем не менее, определенный образ жизни, развитие духовного знания и практика отречения дает такой эффект. 

Понятное дело, что автор считает саму идею воздержания чем-то искусственным, вредным и потому невозможным. То есть, концепция автора построена на атеизме. Ведическая концепция построена на всемогуществе Бога, который может помочь адепту направить мысли и желания в высшие сферы, что в свою очередь повлияет на снижение уровня гормонов, отвечающих за реализацию материальных желаний.
Если бы такого духовного опыта не существовало, то все религии давно бы уже прекратили свое существование. Однако, несмотря на прогресс науки, большая часть населения земли сохраняет веру в высшие силы, в той или иной степени. 

Автор противопоставляет Бога и силы материальной природы, представленные в том числе и через гормональную систему организма. На самом деле сила гормональной системы – это сила Бога, который просто создал этот механизм для удовлетворения наших желаний. Но если человек изменил свои желания, то у Бога есть и духовный механизм преодоления этого биохимического механизма.

Согласно Бхагавад-гите вожделение рождается от соприкосновения с гуной страсти. То есть, у человека есть какое-то желание, а гуна страсти усиливает его и приводит к реализации. Гормоны (букв. «подталкивающие к деятельности») – это и есть одно из проявлений гуны страсти в нашем теле. Но Бхагавад-гита говорит нам, что при помощи гуны благости можно преодолеть влияние гуны страсти, то есть, выработку определенных гормонов. 

Культура гуны благости состоит из духовного знания, определенного образа жизни, который регулирует наши привычки и минимизирует контакты с теми объектами, которые возбуждают гуну страсти (выработку определенных гормонов). Есть люди, у которых от рождения этой гуны благости больше и потому им легче следовать духовной дисциплине. Но также есть люди более страстные от природы и им труднее совладать со своей материальной обусловленностью. 

Другой существенной ошибкой автора является странная концепция очищения, которая не основана на священных текстах. Тем не менее, автор настаивает, что если человек занимается духовной практикой, он в буквальном смысле должен преодолеть действие материальной природы, например, действие снотворного, наркотиков и т.д. И он вызывающе предлагает нам опровергнуть то, чего мы никогда и не говорили. Вместо того, чтобы опровергать эти неразумные утверждения, давайте разберемся с тем, как на самом деле действует процесс очищения. 

Нигде в нашей традиции не сказано о том, что избавление от вожделения происходит быстро. Процесс начинается с веры в духовное начало и завершается чистой любовью к Богу. А между этими двумя точками находятся разные этапы очищения и центральной точкой является фаза «анартха-нивритти», которая означает избавление от негативных стереотипов поведения. Пока эта ключевая фаза не пройдена, адепт может довольно часто нарушать принцип воздержания. Поэтому на период молодости кроме духовной практики большинству людей рекомендуется семейный уклад жизни, в котором секс является допустимым один раз в месяц. 

Веды утверждают, что весь мир горит в огне вожделения и что все живые существа покрыты вожделением в разной степени. То есть, Веды утверждают, что избавиться от вожделения очень и очень сложно. И вовсе не из-за силы гормонов, а из-за силы врожденных желаний, которые и включают механизм гормональной системы. То есть, внутренняя борьба идет на очень глубоком духовном уровне. И в связи с недостаточной зрелостью преданный иногда может становиться жертвой Майи. Однако Кришна относится к этим вещам куда более терпимо, чем автор статьи.

Вот что говорит Кришна Уддхаве в ШБ (11.20.26-27): “Мои преданный, в котором пробудилась вера в описания Моей славы, разочаровавшись в материальной деятельности, понимая, что наслаждение чувств ведет к страданию, но еще неспособный полностью отречься от него, должен оставаться счастливым и продолжать поклоняться Мне с великой верой и убежденностью. Даже если преданный иногда и потакает чувствам, он знает, что это приводит к страданию и искренне раскаивается в таких поступках.”

То есть, Кришна снисходительно относится к этим слабостям, если человек остается на пути обратно к Богу, и воспринимает это как болезни роста. Вот еще несколько подтверждений этому:
ШБ 1.5.17  «Человек, оставивший материальные занятия ради преданного служения Господу, но не достигший зрелости, иногда может пасть, однако даже в этой неудаче для него нет ничего плохого. С другой стороны, человек, не занимающийся преданным служением, даже если он выполняет все предписанные ему обязанности, ничего не достигает». – Так понимает успех и неудачу Кришна. 

В БГ 9.30 Он открытым текстом говорит, что даже если человек совершает самые отвратительные поступки, но при этом занят преданным служением Богу, его нужно считать праведником, т.к. он идет по верному пути и потому обязательно очистится.

Также в ШБ описывается разный уровень следования обету воздержания, от пожизненного до трех дней.  Очевидно,  что такой большой разброс в строгости следования связан с разной степенью обусловленности вожделением (читай «гормонами).  

«Существует четыре типа брахмачари. Первый тип называется савитра, который относится к брахмачари, который должен соблюдать целибат в течение как минимум трех дней после посвящения и получения священного шнура. Следующий тип называется праджапатья, который относится к тому, кто строго следует целибату минимум один год после посвящения. Следующий тип называется брахма-брахмачари, и он относится к тому, кто соблюдает воздержание с момента инициации до окончания изучения ведической литературы. И высшая ступень называется найштхика, которая относится к тому брахмачари, который соблюдает целибат всю жизнь. Из этих типов первые три называются упакурвана, что означает возможность вступления в брак после окончания периода ученичества.» (Книга о Кришне, глава 87, Молитвы олицетворенных Вед). 

То есть, опять мы видим дифференцированный подход к стандарту следования в связи с разной формой обусловленности.

ШБ 3.27.7 (ком) «Преданный должен хранить обет целомудрия. Говоря о половом воздержании, мы не имеем в виду полного воздержания от половой жизни; обет целомудрия допускает половые отношения со своей женой. Самое лучшее — полностью отказаться от половой жизни. Это является предпочтительным, но, если по тем или иным причинам это невозможно, преданный может вступить в брак в соответствии с религиозными принципами и мирно жить со своей женой».

Что же тогда имеется в виду под «преодолением материальной природы»? Очевидно, что не преодоление силы гравитации, радиации, магнетизма, действия снотворного или ЛСД. Хотя вопреки утверждениям автора, все же есть опыт преодоления такого действия на очень сильного йога. Об этом можно почитать здесь:
https://www.ramdass.org/ram-dass-giv...yogi-medicine/

Под преодолением материальной природы Веды подразумевают преодоление внутренней привязанности к объектам чувств, способность переключать сознание на духовное благодаря смене системы ценностей и развития высшего знания и вкуса.

Итак, в свете того понимания процесса очищения, которое я привел выше, вызов автора теряет свою актуальность, т.к. вызов полностью построен на ошибочном понимании автором процесса очищения.
Что касается утверждений автора о том, что не существует экспериментальной доказательной базы о влиянии духовной практики на внутренние привычки человека, то это не так. Такой позитивный опыт есть. О нем можно почитать здесь. Хотя эти статьи на английском языке, мы надеемся, что автор сумеет понять их.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5387789/
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5387789/

Ну и на десерт я хочу сказать, что я разговаривал с одним серьезным брахмачари на предмет проведения практического исследования и он на днях обещал изложить условия, на которых он готов участвовать в эксперименте.

Я не претендую на всеобъемлющий анализ данной проблемы и написал лишь то, что понимаю сам на данном уровне. Ниже последует ответ от еще одного преданного, который пожелал сохранить свое имя в тайне.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Преодолима ли гормональная обусловленность?

В данной статье слова автора гормональной теории будут выделены красным шрифтом. Ответы даны черным шрифтом.

Вся духовная практика вайшнавов, так же как, впрочем, и йогов или, например, христиан-отшельников, исходит из того, что, в принципе, можно овладеть умом и перенаправить энергию вожделения для достижения духовных целей – любви к Богу, освобождения, просветления – как ни назови. Стоит ли тратить на эти попытки свою жизнь? Насколько эта цель вообще достижима для обычных людей, живущих в наше время? Недавно мне попалась статья в интернете, в которой автор – нужно отдать ему должное – достаточно убедительно доказывает обратное, опираясь на данные современной науки. Послушаем его аргументы:

У нашего организма, есть «базовый гормональный фон», т.е. в нашем организме постоянно находится какое-то количество гормонов и нейромедиаторов, которые циркулируют по организму. С другой стороны, количество каких-то гормонов и нейромедиаторов, может увеличиваться или уменьшаться. К примеру – возникла опасность или на горизонте появилась подходящая самка репродуктивного возраста. 

Проблема заключается в том, что многие процессы в нашем организме (практически все), управляются частью мозга, которая отвечает за «неосознанное». Т.Е. сознание, не понимает и не знает, как это происходит. Ну к примеру - работа печени или сердца или инстинкты. Эксперты считают, что природа так устроила организм для того, что бы не создавать информационной перегрузки. Представляете – вам в ежесекундном режиме, нужно контролировать и регулировать работу сердечной мышцы, работу различных органов и инстинктов.
Рассмотрим «инстинкт размножения». Наивно думать, что инстинкт размножения – это половой акт. Инстинкт размножения, это процесс. На сегодняшний день, науке известно примерно 13 гормонов и нейромедиаторов, которые участвуют в этом процессе. Все эти гормоны и нейромедиаторы, являются – либо психостимуляторами, либо галлюциногенами, либо веществами, которые создают «ощущение счастья, эйфории». ...
 По сути дела, человек это и есть биомеханика. Преодолеть биохимию и инстинкты, это означает - преодолеть материальную природу. Теоретически, такое можно себе представить. Но на практике, таких примеров просто нет. На практике, если вы способны преодолеть биохимию организма, то вы сможете преодолеть и другую биохимию. К примеру – если вам дать галлюциноген или снотворное, ты вы не поплывете и не заснете. Вы будете делать всё, что вы захотите, а не то, что требует от вас организм. На сегодняшний день, нет, не одного такого зафиксированного случая. ПРОСТО НЕТ, НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ. 
Кришнаиты нам говорят, что у них есть знания и практика, благодаря которой, эти знания, начинают работать. Если исходить из этой логики, то должны быть тысячи людей, которые преодолели материальную природу и стали жить как «душа». С точки зрения кришнаитов, так называемый «духовный вкус», возникает только тогда, когда живое существо преодолело материальную природу. В теории звучит красиво, а на практике, этого нет.
...Общеизвестно, что есть различные психологические и физические практики, которые способны незначительно влиять на биохимию организма. ... Но означает ли это, что таким способом, ты можешь преодолеть биохимию организма? Ответ – нет. Потому, что, помимо твоей мыслительной деятельности, есть еще постоянный гормональный фон. Ты можешь его незначительно улучшать или ухудшать, но не более. Т.Е. ты можешь незначительно влиять на свой организм при помощи медитации и йоги. Хотя можешь пойти и по другому пути – ты можешь не заниматься никакой йогой, а достичь тех же самых результатов при помощи употребления агонистов или антагонистов. Причем, эффект может быть куда более сильным. Допустим ты можешь 20 лет заниматься йогой и медитацией, а эффект будет, в разы хуже. Но тут нужно пойти дальше и разобраться. Допустим, можно согласиться с тем, что физические упражнения и медитация, способны влиять на организм, НО ПОКАЖИТЕ МНЕ МЕХАНИЗМ ВЛИЯНИЯ МАХА МАНТРЫ НА БИОХИМИЮ? И докажите это на практике. 
Вот этого показать никто не сможет.

Любой мало-мальски грамотный человек расслышит в этой речи голос лисы, не допрыгнувшей до винограда: «Виноград-то зеленый». Но чем бы ни были вызваны эти аргументы, они достаочно серьезны, чтобы обойти их вниманием.

Итак, человек есть просто биохимическая машина, работающая по своим законам, и не стоит бороться с этой биохимией – все равно мы не сможем ничего поделать. Лучше жить нормальной жизнью и ничем не заморачиваться. Все остальное – просто вера, не подтвержденная опытом, вернее, опровергнутая опытом. 

Да, человек – биохимическая машина, и если вам нравится сводить свое существание к отправлению биохимических функций, никто вам этого запретить не может. И, да, превзойти свою материальную природу очень трудно – Кришна говорит об этом в Бхагавад-гите (7.14). И тем не менее, это возможно – иначе все духовные практики уже давно прекратили бы свое существование, особенно в наш «просвещенный» век.

Прежде, чем по пунктам ответить на вызовы автора, давайте сделаем небольшой экскурс в механизмы работы мозга, раз уж он нас к этому подталкивает. Понимание этих механизмов даст нас возоможность понять, в чем заключается истинная свобода. 

Мозг человека принципиально отличается от мозга животных развитым кортексом – корой головного мозга. Именно благодаря развитой коре головного мозга человек почти всему должен учиться – инстинктивная часть его жизни, по сравнению с животными, проявлена в гораздо меньшей степени. При этом у нас, как у всех животных, сохраняются так называемые «древние» области мозга, отвечающие за безсловные рефлексы и инстинкты и, прежде всего, самые сильные из них – инстинкт самосохранения (проявляющийся как страх смерти) и сексуальный инстинкт. Эти области включают в себя так называемый «рептильный мозг» и лимбическую систему. Они управляют бесоознательными процессами в нашем организме и определяют бессознательные реакции нашего организма на внешние раздражители и отвечают за выработку большинства гормонов и нейротрансмиттеров. Они спасают человека в экстренных ситуациях, когда нет возможности подумать, но при этом в человеке они далеко не всегда доминируют, оставляя место для решений, принятых на основе разума и прошлого опыта (то есть на основе связей, сформировавшихся в коре головного мозга).

Именно в коре головного мозга возникают новые нейронные связи и пути, позволяющие человеку обучаться, узнавать новое, в конце концов, понимать высшие ценности и высшие истины. Она отвечает за членораздельную речь и прочие высшие функции человека. К сожалению, сама по себе она не вырабатывает гормонов счастья, но она способна включать выработку этих гормонов, таким образом управляя низшими инстинктивными отделами мозга. Однако это не происходит само по себе, а требует определенных сознательных усилий со стороны человека. Научные исследования  показывают, что духовная практика, и прежде всего медитация, помогают развитию префронтальных областей коры головного мозга, и таким образом дает человеку большую степень свободы в управлении инстинктивной частью мозга, вырабатывающей гормоны счастья или стресса.

На языке санкхьи кора головного мозга – это буддхи, высший разум человека, а рептильный мозг и лимбическая система, отвечающие за наши бессознательные эмоциональные реакции, - это манас, животная составляющая. Вопрос только в том, что доминирует в нашем мозгу –низшие инстинктивные области или высшие, то есть ум подчиняется интеллекту, или интеллект – уму. Буддхи не может полностью отключить манас и отменить все наши инстинктивные реакции, но, безусловно, может делать сознательный выбор, не подчиняясь манасу полностью. Ратуя за абсолютную гормональную предопределенность, автор, по сути, утверждает, что человек в принципе не способен управлять своей животной природой, то есть что человек ничем не отличается от животного. Подавляющее большинство людей, увы, выбирает именно такой путь в этой жизни, сознательно лишая себя дарованной им свободы. Но всегда были и будут люди, делающие другой выбор в своей жизни. Это непростой выбор, и инстинктивная природа очень часто одерживает победу над нашей высшей природой, но даже небольшое продвижение по этому пути – уже удача. Отказываться от этой возможности – значит отказаться от шанса, который предоставляет душе человеческая форма жизни. 

Теперь давайте последовательно ответим на аргументы сторонников гормональной предопределенности.

На практике, если вы способны преодолеть биохимию организма, то вы сможете преодолеть и другую биохимию. К примеру – если вам дать галлюциноген или снотворное, ты вы не поплывете и не заснете. Вы будете делать всё, что вы захотите, а не то, что требует от вас организм. На сегодняшний день, нет, не одного такого зафиксированного случая. ПРОСТО НЕТ, НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ. ... Есть сказочные истории, что есть какой то там «великий йог», где то там, в Индии, который употребил ЛСД и не поплыл. Но по факту, это всё истории, на уровне «веры» и «бабка на лавочке сказала».

Справедливости ради следует сказать, что, как минимум, одна такая история хорошо известна – это история о том, как Рам Дасс испытывал своего гуру Ним Кароли Бабу. Дважды он давал ему большие порции ЛСД, которым тогда увлекался, специально для того, чтобы проверить его реакцию. Никакой реакции не было. Для справки Рам Дасс (или Ричард Альперт) из-за экспериментов с влиянием ЛСД на психику человека лишился места профессора психологии в самом престижном университете Америке – Гарвардском университете. Испытывая Ним Кароли Бабу на устойчивость к ЛСД, он хотел проверить, кто сильнее, чтобы сделать свой самый важный жизненный выбор. Тот факт, что он все же выбрал Ним Кароли Бабу и стал его учеником, служит косвенным подтверждением этой истории, хотя, разумеется, сомневаться можно в чем угодно. Ради чистоты эксперимента, он по просьбе самого Махараджа провел его еще раз – с большей дозой ЛСД, но тем же самым результатом. По этой ссылке можно найти подробный рассказ самого Рам Дасса: https://www.ramdass.org/ram-dass-giv...yogi-medicine/

В реальности, нет, не одного зафиксированного случая. В 70е годы, в Америке, ставили много экспериментов с наркотиками и галлюциногенами, приглашали всех желающих, в том числе и всяких там йогов и нет, не одного, зафиксированного случая. 

Хорошо, отнесем этот случай к категории баек и сказочных историй. Но правда ли, что нет ни одного научно задокументированного случая, когда с помощью йоги человек управлял бы биохимией своего организма? Вовсе нет. Один очевидный пример – Свами Рама, на котором проводили научные эксперименты в Америке как раз в семидесятых. Это делал научный Фондом Меннингера в Арканзасе. Резльтаты этой работы опубликованы во многих научных и популярных журналах.

Когда журналист из «The World Book Science Annual, 1974 Science Year» спросил его, как он это делает, он объяснил, что может управлять работой своего сердца и кровяных сосудов и сознательно продуцировать конкретные волны мозга, потому что «Все тело находится в уме, но далеко не весь ум находится в теле».

То есть все-таки задокументированные случаи есть, пусть не с галлюциногенами, но не менее впечатляющие для тех, кто отказывается верить в то, что он всего лишь биохимический робот. В конце концов, это тоже просто вера, множество раз опровергнутая за долгую историю человечества. Даже когда люди, вопреки всякой логике и гормональному фону входят в огонь, чтобы спасти другого человека, они опровергают нашего уважаемого автора и его слепую веру. 

Кто-то может на это возразить, что речь идет о выдающихся йогах – нам ли, грешным с ними тягаться? Сможем ли мы достичь чего-то подобного? Ответ, безусловно, положительный – есть очень много научной информации на этот счет – постоянно проводятся научные исследования, доказывающие то, как занятия простейшими формами медитации меняют биохимию мозга и помогают человеку справиться со многими эмоциональными проблемами – тревожностью, вспышками гнева и стрессом. Вот, например, выводы одного такого исследования, идущие вразрез с утверждениями автора:

Our brains do not contain fixed hardwiring; the neural pathways and circuits can in fact change with learning and with mental exercises, and meditation may be a harmless way to encourage the growth of new neurons (neurogenesis) along with the formation of new connections between existing neurons (synaptogenesis). By tying together the neurobiological effects of neurotransmitters, brain waves, mental exercise and the empirical evidence from the psychological experiments, it is evident that meditation is an effective treatment for anxiety, and it does not suffer from any side effects. It may also function as a preventive medicine; therefore, it is highly recommended to everyone and not limited to patients suffering from disease. This review has only highlighted observations from the several studies already conducted. However, it is imperative to conduct many more studies on a larger scale to substantiate the reported effects of the overall meditation approach, and by probing into the different effects of the various meditation techniques to see if differences in technique make a difference to the outcomes. Из https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4769029/
Впрочем, оказывается, что наш оппонент с этим согласен. Он понимает, что слукавил, когда сказал, что задокументированных доказательств влияния медитации и йоги на биохоимию мозга нет.

Общеизвестно, что есть различные психологические и физические практики, которые способны незначительно влиять на биохимию организма. ... Но означает ли это, что таким способом, ты можешь преодолеть биохимию организма? Ответ – нет. Потому, что, помимо твоей мыслительной деятельности, есть еще постоянный гормональный фон. Ты можешь его незначительно улучшать или ухудшать, но не более. Т.Е. ты можешь незначительно влиять на свой организм при помощи медитации и йоги. Хотя можешь пойти и по другому пути – ты можешь не заниматься никакой йогой, а достичь тех же самых результатов при помощи употребления агонистов или антагонистов. Причем, эффект может быть куда более сильным. Допустим ты можешь 20 лет заниматься йогой и медитацией, а эффект будет, в разы хуже.

Хуже, чем что? Чем грубое фармацевтическое вмешательство в тончайшие процессы, просисходящие в мозгу, вмешательство, имеющее сотни негативных побочных эффектов? Ведь сильный эффект не означает хороший эффект. Оставим это утверждение на его совести и пойдем дальше.
Автор усиливает свои аргументы.

Кришнаиты нам говорят, что у них есть знания и практика, благодаря которой, эти знания, начинают работать. Если исходить из этой логики, то должны быть тысячи людей, которые преодолели материальную природу и стали жить как «душа». С точки зрения кришнаитов, так называемый «духовный вкус», возникает только тогда, когда живое существо преодолело материальную природу. В теории звучит красиво, а на практике, этого нет. На практике, никто из кришнаитов не преодолел материальную природу, включая их гуру. Это говорит о том, что философия и практика, не работают и это с легкостью можно доказать. Можно посадить кришнаита на детектор лжи и правда вылезет наружу. А можно, просто взять и дать ему двойную дозу снотворного. Дать ему четки в руки и пусть читает джапу. Посмотреть аннотацию вещества и узнать время, когда концентрация вещества в крови, достигнет максимального уровня. Зайти в комнату и кришнаит……. будет спать. Причем, если человек преодолел материальную природу, то преодоление биохимии, будет легким и непринужденным. Кришнаиту не надо будет через силу тужиться. Но, увы, такого не будет.

А если кришнаиту дать цианистый калий, то он умрет в считанные секунды. И если бы кришнаиты преодолели материальную природу, они могли бы летать или питаться одним воздухом! Или уж, как минимум, не принимали бы никаких лекарств и делали операции без наркоза. Если вы так уверены в своей правоте, то зачем в споре прибегать к таким дешевым аргументам? 

Допустим, можно согласиться с тем, что физические упражнения и медитация, способны влиять на организм....

Сделав это великодушное допущение, опровергающее все, что он сказал до этого, автор бросает нам в лицо самый важный, по его мнению, вызов:

НО ПОКАЖИТЕ МНЕ МЕХАНИЗМ ВЛИЯНИЯ МАХА МАНТРЫ НА БИОХИМИЮ?

Большинство методов медитации, с действенностью которой автор нехотя согласился, основаны на мантре, или звуке, так чем же маха-мантра хуже?

В сущности, на все эти натянутые аргументы можно было и не отвечать. Достаточно указать на две важных подмены, которые делает защитник жесткой гормональной обусловленности человека. Первая подмена: свободу от материальной энергией он приравнивает к власти над материальной энергией. Овладение материальной энергией – это, скорее, путь йоги, чем путь бхакти. Согласно философии вайшнавов, в конечном счете, материальная энергия подвластна только Богу. Пытаться властвовать над ней – значит пытаться сопротивляться власти Бога. Собственно, именно этим и занимается современная наука, изобретающая разные способы овладения материальной энергией, и фармокология – одна из форм такого вмешательства в природу человека. И материальная энергия, как правило, жестоко мстит людям за это – можно видеть, как каждая побоеда человека над энергией Бога оказывалась Пирровой победой. 

Вайшнавы не объявляют себя свободными от вожделения (выражаясь языком автора – от гормонального фона). Мысль о сексуальных наслаждениях, судя по знаменитому стиху Ямуначарьи, может приходить в ум даже возвышенных вайшнавов.
«С тех пор как мой ум погрузился в служение лотосным стопам Господа Кришны, я испытываю все возрастающую духовную радость, и при одной мысли о близости с женщиной мое лицо искажается в отвращении, и я сплевываю».
Настоящая свобода, доступная человеку, это свобода выбора реакции на неизбежные страдания этого мира, к числу которых относится и вожделение. Поэтому на последний вызов автора:

И докажите это на практике. Вот этого показать никто не сможет.

мы отвечаем очень просто – каждый практикующий кришнаит самим фактом своего существования доказывает это на практике. Если под преодолением материальной природы понимать то, что человек, несмотря ни на какие трудности, встающие перед ним, все же следует духовным путем, оступаясь, падая, но продолжая путь, то, может быть, все-таки не так уж все у него и безнадежно? Если человек отказывается жить только по законам биохимии и старается жить по законам любви, может быть, все же можно допустить, что он преодолел материальную природу, хотя бы до какой-то степени?
Вторая подмена в его рассуждениях еще более важна: дайте им сильно действующий наркотик и посмотрите на этого освобожденного кришнаита. А зачем так далеко ходить – можно просто напоить вином или водкой. И, да, кришнаит опьянеет, еще и быстрее, чем закаленный не кришнаит. Но это некорректный тест на свободу – мы полностью согласны с тем, что многие вещества в этом мире закабаляют человека и лишают его возможности сознательного выбора. Именно поэтому мы тщательно избегаем таких веществ. Относительную свободу выбора человеку дает только гуна благости, гуны страсти и невежества этой свободы лишают. Вещества, несущие на себе энергию этих гун, грубо вмешиваются в работу мозга и формируют нежелательные связи. Искусственно вырабатываемые при этом гормоны удовольствия порабощают человека и в конце концов приводят человека к деградации. Именно поэтому человеку, избравшего духовный путь, не рекомендуется употреблять наркотики или вступать в незаконные сексуальные отношения.

----------


## андрей n

"Автор" сказал, что посмотрит ваши ссылки и ответит вам. У меня лично вопрос - А почему только один брахмачари согласился? Да еще с кучей каких то условий? Разве вас самих не интересует полноценное исследование?
И еще вопрос - Это ответ Руководящего совета или Враджендра Кумара?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> "Автор" сказал, что посмотрит ваши ссылки и ответит вам.


Это подразумевает бесконечную переписку, в которой я не имею возможности участововать по причине занятости. Если "Автор" действительно глубоко прочитает эти два ответа, он все поймет. Если "Автора" интересует не ответ, а бесконечная полемика, через которую "Автор" надеется привлечь внимание людей к своему интернет-ресурсу, то я ему в этом помогать не собираюсь. Уверен, что "Автора" интересует не беспристрастное расследование, а именно проталкивание собственной позиции, что ясно следует из характера материалов на его ресурсе. Поэтому лично меня реакция "Автора" не интересует, т.к. я знаю его мотивы. Этот материал написан исключительно для искренних искателей в духовной жизни, веру которых "Автор" пытается отравить своим странным пониманием реальности. Поэтому продолжения переписки не будет.




> У меня лично вопрос - А почему только один брахмачари согласился?


Мало кто пока знает о вашем вызове. У меня нет мгновенного выхода на всех членов ИСККОН. Может быть за его примером потянутся другие.




> Да еще с кучей каких то условий?


Когда вы увидите эти условия, вы поймете. Это нормальные условия. 




> Разве вас самих не интересует полноценное исследование?


Очень интересует. Но поскольку "проверяющая сторона" заранее пристрастна, то лично я не верю в чистоту таких экспериментов. Более того, я каждый день тестирую процесс и вижу как меняется результат в зависимости от моего отношения. Мои 30 лет практики меня полностью убедили в том, что процесс работает только в случае его правильного применения (см. мой первый ответ выше). Так же научное оборудование покажет лишь какие-то внешние факторы, которые при желании можно интерперитировать как угодно. А для исследования развития отношений души и Бога оборудования не существует. Поэтому исследования "Автора" нельзя считать "полноценными". У меня мало веры в науку, которая отталкивается от атеистической парадигмы и потому не может оценивать реальность целиком.




> И еще вопрос - Это ответ Руководящего совета или Враджендра Кумара?


Первый ответ лично мой. Насколько РС разделяет мое понимание, я не знаю. РС - это группа преданных, у которых диапазон мнений по этой теме довольно широкий. Меня просто попросили ответить, т.к. я больше других отвечаю на Форуме. Второй ответ - другого преданного, который просил не называть его имени.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я удалил последний пост автора темы в связи с его оскорбительным и вызывающим тоном. Но я сохранил его в архиве и максимум через пару дней дам последний ответ с цитатами из его последнего поста. После этого тема будет закрыта. Автор темы отключен в связи с нарушениями правил Форума, а именно: распространение идей, противоречащих учению Шрилы Прабхупады и критика ИСККОН на других интернет-ресурсах.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

В этом тексте я отвечу на последнее письмо «автора», в котором он демонстрирует свою полную невосприимчивость к идеям духовного развития, продолжает говорить о нашей полной зависимости от материальной природы, о неспособности своим сознанием изменить свое бытие. Одним словом, согласно «автору», бытие полностью определяет сознание и никак не наоборот. Но если посмотреть на развитие науки, то очевидно, что именно откровения и прорывы в сознании ученых и приводят к изменению бытия. Более того, сама идея материального прогресса подразумевает выход из-под влияния материи. Ученые пытаются преодолеть гравитацию земли, остановить процесс старения, победить болезни и смерть. Зачем перед собой ставит такие сверхзадачи смертное существо, которое проживает всего несколько десятков лет под влиянием инстинктов и гормонов? Откуда это желание преодолеть давление материи и выйти из-под влияния ее строгих законов? Не от вечной ли души случайно?

Итак, посмотрим, как «автор» пытается нас убедить в своей правоте.




> Если мы посмотрим на какой-то механизм, то заметим, что его действия «предсказуемы». Поэтому он и механизм. Человек, это тоже биомеханизм


Да, но эту мысль нужно развить дальше, чтобы прийти к несколько иному выводу, чем постулирует «автор». Мы видим, что все механизмы создаются инженерами-механиками для удобства других живых существ. Например, конструкторы автомобилей создают машины для того, чтобы владельцы автомобилей могли удобно и быстро передвигаться. Итак, из внешне материалистического утверждения «автора» о том, что человек – это биомеханизм следует минимум два совершенно нематериалистичных вывода: 1). у механизма тела должен быть создатель - механик; 2). Механизм создается для пользования существа, отличного от механизма.

Теперь «автор» должен назвать творца механизма тела и того, для кого этот механизм создан. Сможет ли «автор» это сделать? Если нет, тогда пусть не говорит, что человек - это механизм и пусть найдет другой термин, т.к. любой механизм подразумевает его создателя и пользователя, о которых «автор» скромно умалчивает. Иначе мне придется заподозрить «автора» в причастности к идеям дарвинской эволюции, над которой откровенно смеется по меньшей мере половина ученых в связи с ее недоказуемостью и внутренней противоречивостью. Или все-таки «автор» может продемонстрировать  возникновение механизма без механика? Может ли великий знаток биохимии создать в лаборатории хотя бы одного муравья или комара, которые могли бы продолжить свой род без помощи «автора»? Или создать хотя бы одно зернышко, которое бы проросло и породило десяток других зерен? Вопрос риторический, т.к. ответ заранее известен. 




> Аргумент первый. 
> «Веды говорят». Хороший шаблон нейролингвистического программирования и сейчас я его разрушу. Шаблон выглядит так – Веды говорят - веды от Бога - а Враджендра Кумар, говорит то, что в ведах – следовательно, от имени Бога, - Враджендра Кумар, представитель Бога. Проблема в том, что веды, не от Бога. Их придумали люди и это с легкостью можно доказать, что я и буду делать в своей группе, последовательно, не спеша и планомерно.


Сразу скажу, что навыками НЛП я не владею, хотя и польщен комплиментом «автора». По сути аргумента можно сказать, что в любом утверждении все от чего-то отталкиваются. Духовные люди, как правило, ссылаются на свои священные писания, которые они считают словами Бога или Его пророков. Это для них точка отсчета и некое мерило истинности. Материалисты тоже часто ссылаются на каких-то авторитетов прошлого. Ни одна научная работа не обходится без библиографии, где автор приводит работы авторитетных ученых. Поэтому ссылка на авторитет не является исключительной особенностью духовных традиций. Магия имен и авторитета действует. Если, например, обычный человек прочитает статью, в которой говорится, что ученые доказали что-то, то этот человек поверит авторитету науки. Сама фраза «ученые доказали» по логике «автора» является техникой НЛП и обезоруживает его разум, вкладывая в него любую нужную информацию. 

Так чем же фраза «Веды говорят» принципиально отличается от фраз «Ученые говорят» или «ученые доказали»? Разве ученые не ошибаются? Как сказал один честный ученый «в науке противоречий больше, чем в религии». Разве научные парадигмы не обновляются каждые несколько десятков лет, опровергая прежние научные истины, в которые верили предыдущие поколения ученых? Веды пережили тысячелетия и сохранили свою неизменность и актуальность в отличие от меняющихся научных взглядов. Иначе зачем поколениям людей хранить просто так какие-то сказки и мифы, от которых нет никакой пользы? Аюрведа работает, Джйотиш работает, духовная практика тоже работает, несмотря на сложности, связанные с сильной обусловленностью людей в Кали-югу. 




> Если у Враджендра Кумара будет желание, то он, может присоединиться к дискуссии и если он сможет доказать, что веды от Бога, то я обещаю изменить свое мнение.


Доказывать, что Веды от Бога – это примерно то же самое, что доказывать, что свет идет от солнца. Все самоочевидно. Веды дают Видью – то есть, способность видеть связь всех явлений этого мира. Лучшим доказательством авторитетности Вед являются люди, которые им следуют или не следуют. Те, кто следуют Ведам возвышают сознание и поведение. Те, кто не следуют, попадают под влияние низших гун и постепенно деградируют, попадая все больше под влияние животных инстинктов и теряют способность стремиться к высшей цели. Так же и «автор» ставит животные инстинкты выше духовных устремлений, что говорит об Авидье, то есть, невежестве. Если бы эта духовная технология не работала, чего ради люди бы занимались самообманом в течение долгого времени? Если банк обещает вам высокий процент, и вы вкладываете туда средства, а банк лопается, то вы понимаете, что банк давал ложную рекламу, чтобы просто похитить ваши деньги. Духовная сфера тоже означает вложение своего сердца в высшие идеалы. Если бы живое существо не получало этого духовного опыта внутреннего преображения, феномен религии давно бы уже исчез с лица земли, как обанкротившийся банк.

Желание Автора доказать, что Веды не божественного происхождения подобно желанию первоклассника опровергнуть высокую науку. Понять Веды можно только ведическим путем через гуру-парампару. Для понимания Вед нужно быть посвященным в мантру Гаятри, из которой и вышли все Веды. Без этого Веды предстанут перед человеком в переводах атеистов, которые переводят слова без понимания их смысла. Поэтому для таких «переводчиков» Веды – это просто набор сказок, тайна за семью печатями. 




> Аргумент второй. 
> Почему Прабхупада так делал, зачем это нужно и т.д.? Сознание Кришны – это организованная пропаганда. Поэтому, организованная пропаганда и практика – это два разных вопроса. Сейчас рассматриваем практику, а вопрос с организованной пропагандой, я рассмотрю отдельно, в своей группе.


Распространение любой информации в этом мире, в том числе и научной, можно назвать организованной пропагандой. Разве нет? Вопрос только в том, какие качества развивает в себе человек, принимая ту или иную информацию. Научное мировоззрение и технологии создают человеку внешний комфорт, разрушают экологию, делают его зависимыми от механизмов и лишают его высшего смысла жизни, обрекая на зависимость от инстинктов. Если такая пропаганда кажется «автору» предпочтительней, то это его личное дело. Но с ним многие не согласятся.




> Аргумент третий. 
> Почему происходят падения? У Враджендра Кумара, много мистических объяснений и собственного мнения, в основе которого лежат веды, в которые он свято верит. Если же посмотреть на вопрос, с точки зрения биологии, то никаких падений нет. Есть просто инстинкты. Биология – это не вера и не религия. С точки зрения биологии, у биологических организмов нет желаний, есть программа действий (закономерностей), которые проверяются и доказываются. К примеру - есть, спасть, размножаться, бороться за выживание, конкурировать и т.д. Эти программы, это и есть инстинкты, которые действуют, через гормоны и нейромедиаторы.


Тут «автор» признает свою неспособность мыслить в духовной системе координат и называет все, что он не понимает «мистическим туманом».  Но далее «автор» сам занимается мистификациями, утверждая, что у биологических организмов есть программа действий, но умалчивает о том, кто эту программу в них вложил. Или у автора есть хоть один пример того, как сложная программа сама написалась? Когда был изобретен электронный микроскоп и ученые обнаружили молекулы ДНК в клетках, выяснилось, что кроме инертной материи и сил, которые движут ей, есть еще и упорядоченная информация в клетках, на основе которой развиваются организмы. Осталось только сделать последний шаг и признать, что упорядоченная информация может исходить только из сверхразумного источника. Почему-то наука и ее достойный представитель этого шага не делают и предпочитают говорить о программах, а не о программисте. Это то же самое, что восхищаться книгой, игнорируя автора книги.




> Аргумент четвертый. 
> Враджендра Кумар начинает теоретизировать, по поводу того, как работает гормональная система, психика, не обладая базовыми знаниями по этому вопросу. Куда-то поднимает семя (хотелось бы посмотреть как семя поднимается к мозгу!!!)…….


Как ни странно, люди, соблюдающие целибат с одновременной практикой медитации на Бога, имеют более крепкую память и реже впадают в старческий маразм. Это как раз и происходит благодаря тому, что семя поднимается вверх к мозгу по утверждению Аюрведы. В то время, как те, кто ведут повышенную половую активность, в старости представляют из себя жалкое зрелище. Понятное дело, что для «автора» такие понятия как «столб Кундалини», «чакры», энергетические каналы «нади» по которым течет «прана», являются сказками. Только непонятно тогда, почему люди, занимающиеся йогой и практикующие целибат хотя бы в определенной степени, имеет более крепкое здоровье. Аюрведа утверждает, что терять семя чаще одного раза в месяц не желательно, т.к. в этом случае происходит снижение иммунитета (оджаса, как его называют в Аюрведе).  Все эти вещи легко проверяются на практике. 




> Враджендра Кумар, пытается нагружать биологические понятия – философским смыслом (которого там нет).


Эта концепция «чистой науки» без морализирования и философствования называется «редукционизмом», когда все духовное и моральное выхолащивается из науки. Именно поэтому в Кали-югу наука стала бездуховной и потому современные технологии создают внешние удобства для тела, постепенно «убивая» душу, и выхолащивая принцип гуманизма. Поэтому знание и технология без морали просто опасны для жизни.




> Если Бог есть, то знания, которые объясняют, как Бог создал этот мир и как работает Божественное творение – это косвенные знания о Боге.


Совершенно верно! Только «автор», приводя научные аргументы постоянно умалчивает о роли Бога в законах материального мира. А когда я это делаю, «автор» называет это «мистическим туманом».




> Поэтому, ваша попытка противостоять Божественному свету знания, при помощи «веры» (темноты невежества), это и есть атеизм, противостояние Богу.


Потрясающая мысль. Вера – не противоположность знания, а первая ступень знания. Автору в процессе учебы, наверняка, многие вещи на начальном этапе пришлось принимать на веру. Иначе он не смог бы выучить даже алфавит, оспаривая почему буква «А» это именно «А». 90% процентов информации, которую мы получаем в жизни, мы принимаем на веру, не будучи способными все лично проверить. 
Атеизм – это отрицание Бога. Где в своей аргументации я хоть раз это сделал? Напротив, это «автор» косвенно отрицает Бога, ставя биохимические процессы выше духовной энергии и отказывая Богу в праве проявиться в своих Святых Именах, Ведах и помочь душе преодолеть действие материи.

Объясняя силу гормонов, которым невозможно сопротивляться, «автор» практически говорит словами Кришны в БГ 7.14, где Кришна утверждает, что Его материальная энергия практически непреодолима. Однако дальше Кришна говорит, что тот, кто вручает себя Ему, может выйти из-под этого влияния. Преданные Бога именно этим и занимаются, несмотря на все трудности обусловленности. А «автор» полностью исключает такую возможность и при этом еще претендует на причастность к свету Божественного знания. По идее, если Бог создал механизм обусловленности, то Он же должен создать и механизм выхода из обусловленности, что и составляет духовную технологию. То, что не все ей пока овладели, не означает, что ее нет.




> Вашей «гуны благости, страсти и невежества», никто и никогда, не видел, это просто средневековые попытки объяснить мир. Нужно быть очень верующим, что бы во всё это верить.


Времени, совести и морали тоже никто и никогда не видел. Но это не значит, что их нет. Это означает, что их можно увидеть не физическими глазами, а глазами знания. Ста лет не прошло, как Академик Лысенко с высокой трибуны называл генетику и кибернетику «продажными девками империализма». Теперь это уважаемые науки. Уверен, что поскольку наука развивается, то кроме генов она с течением времени также признает и гуны, над которыми смеется «автор». Может быть «автор» не в курсе, что было несколько симпозиумов «Синтез науки и религии», в котором ИСККОН принимал самое активное участие. Из этого следует, что не все ученые – материалисты.




> Аргумент пятый. 
> Преодоление материальной природы. Враджендра Кумар, правильно меня понял – преодоление (независимость от) инстинктов, это преодоление (независимость от) материальной природы. Если вы преодолели (не зависите) действие одной биохимии, то запросто сможете преодолеть (не зависеть) и другую биохимию.


«Автор» не очень внимательно читал мой первый ответ, в котором на основе священных текстов и традиции я вполне ясно объяснил, что такое следование принципу воздержания и с чем могут быть связаны сложности в этой практике. Как говорит Сам Кришна в БГ 2.40 «даже небольшое продвижение по тому пути избавляет человека от всех страхов». Преодоление влияния ядов на организм и прочие экстремальные опыты могут быть подвластны только очень могущественным йогам и не является частью духовной практики. Поэтому это ложные предпосылки и ложные выводы «автора». В духовной практике мы стараемся следовать только тому, чего хочет от нас Кришна. В Бхагавад-гите (гл 3, стихи 41-43) Кришна ясно говорит о принципиальной возможности и необходимости победить вожделение. «Поэтому, о лучший из Бхарат, прежде всего, подчинив себе чувства, вырви главный корень греха и порока [вожделение]. Срази этого врага знания и духовного совершенствования. Органы чувств выше неодушевленной материи, ум выше чувств, разум выше ума, а над разумом стоит она [душа].
О сильнорукий Арджуна, осознав свое превосходство над материальными чувствами, умом и разумом, человек должен обуздать ум с помощью одухотворенного разума [погруженного в сознание Кришны] и таким образом, духовной силой, побороть своего ненасытного врага — вожделение». Но при этом Кришна нигде не говорит, что мы должны преодолеть действие ядов, наркотиков и т.д. Поэтому все предположения «автора» о том, что если человек может преодолеть биохимию вожделения, то он автоматически может преодолеть и другие биохимические процессы, не более, чем странная логика, не имеющая отношения к реальности. 




> Сколько бы вы не говорили, про свободу выбора и т.д., а правят вами инстинкты и гормоны. Биомеханика в действии. Кстати, в последние несколько лет, появились хорошие исследования на тему «свободы воли».


Это просто шедевр! Если у нас нет свободы выбора, то судебная система должна просто исчезнуть, т.к. вор может сослаться на клептоманию и скажет, что его нужно лечить, а не судить. В этом случае нет смысла бороться с наркоманией, алкоголизмом и другими вредными привычками. Ведь все предопределено биологической программой, по мнению «автора». В этом случае мы вечные заложники инстинктов и гормонов, и никакого осознанного развития и преодоления материальной природы не может быть. А сила воли, при помощи которой мы пытаемся избавиться от дурных привычек, должна считаться чем-то противоестественным по логике «автора». 

Однако если мы внимательно посмотрим на поведение людей, то мы легко обнаружим, что кроме инстинктов у людей еще есть и моральные принципы, которые часто моделируют поведение человека, несмотря на инстинктивные импульсы. Почему общество осуждает пьянство, преступность, насилие и, наоборот, провозглашает какие-то идеалы социальной гармонии? Зачем стремиться к идеалам? Не лучше ли полностью идти на поводу животных инстинктов? Сами по себе моральные категории, такие как справедливость, сострадание, правдивость являются проявлением высшей реальности в нашем мире биохимии. Понятие «должен» постоянно противостоит понятию «хочу». Можно сказать, что «хочу» - это действие гормонов, а «должен» это проявление разума и воли, которые являются более высокими категориями. Или за понятие «должен» тоже отвечают какие-то гормоны? Мораль – это минимальное проявление духовности в нашем мире. И даже если не принимать авторитет священных писаний, обычный мирской закон настаивает на том, что человек «должен» ставить свое «хочу» в рамки определенной культуры. Хотя в высшем смысле эти моральные принципы исходят из высшего источника – Бога. Поэтому когда кто-то хочет нарушить какой-то моральный принцип, ему могут сказать «побойся Бога!»




> В заключение – если бы ваша философия, работала на практике, то у вас, был бы не один человек, который бы желал доказать, а уже, стояла бы очередь.


«Автор» упускает ключевой момент: духовная жизнь – это отношения души и Бога, а не попытка доказать что-то миру. Свои успехи обычно демонстрируют материалисты. В этом мире успех неизбежно связан с гордостью, что является врагом духовного развития. Даже материалисты говорят «гордость приходит перед падением». У преданных работает механизм самосохранения, но не в том смысле, о котором говорит автор, что преданные боятся позора разоблачения, а в том смысле, что преданные хотят всегда быть зависимыми от милости Кришны, а не демонстрировать миру свои достижения. Кришна не любит гордецов и спокойно может привести их к падению, усилив гормональный фон, чтобы человек освободился от гордости. Однажды один ученик Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати, который всему очень строго следовал, публично заявил, что ничто не способно отвлечь его от стоп его духовного учителя. И вскоре после этого публичного заявления, он отклонился от своих обетов. Поэтому, вопреки ожиданиям «автора», очереди кому-то что-то доказать не будет. Практикующий человек каждый день проходит «детектор лжи» перед Богом, который видит все его мотивы в сердце. 




> Я агностик, я во всем сомневаюсь и ищу доказательства. Откровенно говоря, мне и самому интересно, найдется ли среди вас хоть один, у которого философия работает. С точки зрения знаний – этого нет и быть не может.


В этом случае «автор» должен быть последователен до конца и прекратить что-то доказывать в виду принципиальной непознаваемости мира. Вот определение агностицизма:

"Агностицизм (непознаваемый, непознанный) — термин в философии, теории познания и теологии. Сторонники агностицизма считают принципиально невозможным познание объективной действительности через субъективный опыт и невозможным познание любых предельных и абсолютных основ реальности. Отрицается также возможность доказательства или опровержения идей и утверждений, основанных полностью на субъективных посылах. Иногда агностицизм определяется как философское учение, утверждающее принципиальную непознаваемость мира". 

Агностицизм как философия порождает гедонизм как образ жизни, лишая человека высшего смысла жизни. То есть, такие понятия как агностицизм и атеизм из-за префикса «а» в начале слова являются негативными или отрицательными реакциями на такие позитивные концепции как теизм и гностицизм, которые утверждают Бога и познаваемость мира. Потерпев неудачу на этих путях, человек ищет убежища в негативных концепциях атеизма и агностицизма. Скепсис и сомнения становятся постоянными состояниями ума, которые не добавляют счастья душе. Как говорит Кришна в БГ 4.40 «… для сомневающейся души нет счастья ни в этой жизни, ни в следующей».  Поэтому вместо счастья души человек вынужден довольствоваться удовлетворением внешних чувств.

То есть, сложности нашего взаимопонимания с автором коренятся в принципиально разных подходах жизни и в разной системе ценностей. Кришна в БГ 2.69 очень хорошо сформулировал эту ситуацию: «То, что для всех существ ночь, для владеющего собой время бодрствования; когда же все существа пробуждаются, для мудреца, чей взгляд обращен внутрь, наступает ночь».

Заключение:

Единственное, чему могут научить ИСККОН подобные нападки скептиков и агностиков, это необходимости лучше понимать поле деятельности, в котором мы действуем, то есть, наше тело, общество, законы природы, о чем и говорится в БГ 13.3 и Ишопанишад (мантра 14). Потому что без понимания поля деятельности мы будем совершать много ошибок и вызывать подобные реакции воинствующих материалистов.
ИСККОН еще молодой и молодости присуща повышенная страсть с ее спешкой и желанием всего достичь побыстрее. При этом явно чувствуется нехватка благости с ее способностью разобраться с деталями. Очевидно, что трансцендентная практика лучше всего осуществляется на платформе гуны благости. На платформе страсти она дает именно тот самый эффект, за который нас критикует «автор». Интересно, что Кришна в 18 главе БГ говорит то же самое, утверждая, что отречение в гуне страсти не может быть ни долгим, ни постоянным. А воздержание от половой жизни в состоянии гуны страсти и приводит к регулярным падениям. Поэтому благодаря «автору» мы можем начать глубже изучать Бхагавад-Гиту, опыт ее применения, и прийти к практике, основанной на шастрах, а не на наших планах в гуне страсти. Как говорится «поспешишь – людей насмешишь». К сожалению, эта поговорка довольно часто применима к преданным, которые пытаются принять преждевременное отречение в  гуне страсти, что неизбежно приводит к падению.

Из практических мер по предупреждению подобных проблем могу лишь повторить то, что уже говорил ранее. Материальную природу со всеми ее биохимическими механизмами надо не игнорировать, а учитывать. Поэтому саннйасу лучше принимать после 60 лет, а с 4м принципом нужно глубоко разобраться и понять все внутренние механизмы преодоления вожделения, прежде чем давать пожизненные обеты. На эту тему скоро выйдет замечательная книга одного из проповедников ИСККОН, где он в деталях описал все аспекты этой проблемы.  
В завершение нужно сказать, что мое мнение не обязательно будет совпадать с мнением других членов Руководящего Совета.

Тема закрыта.

----------

